# New Attach Method?



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I made up a band set with self-fusing silicone tape for the pouch to band tie. I then attached the bands to the forks again with the self-fusing silicone tape. Have about 50 shots and all is good so far! The tape is expensive especially when you can use your spent bands to tie off with, butt...
The cool thing is you wrap your forks once with no band and it fuses to itself, you can leave the loose end dangling while you place and adjust your band, then wrap it. You don't have to hold the end under a load so to speak while wrapping your first wrap. (I know you are going to read this and it's not going to make any sense). I had the roll of tape lying around in the shop and had to try it, looks promising (it is expensive unfortunately).

Mark


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Is this like the stuff from Duluth Trading Co.??? I have several rolls for leaky bait pump hoses and whatnot. So far I have only used it to wrap a cheap wakazashi blade I have for yard work. It lasts a good while. I wore through parts of it and the rest just held on.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.rescuetape.com/ check it out


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my only question is - does it leave residue on the the forks ? and if it does, is it easy to clean off ?


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Is this like the stuff from Duluth Trading Co.??? I have several rolls for leaky bait pump hoses and whatnot. So far I have only used it to wrap a cheap wakazashi blade I have for yard work. It lasts a good while. I wore through parts of it and the rest just held on.


Aye Aye Capn. Sounds like the same stuff. Give it a shot (pun intended).

Mark


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Imperial said:


> my only question is - does it leave residue on the the forks ? and if it does, is it easy to clean off ?


Its on a poly SS, no prob on a poly. No residue at all. I cant say what it will do to your $300 hand rubbed custom exotic wood SS. I don't think it would be a problem, but really cant say.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I cut the pouch to flats in thin strips with a rolling cutter. Cut the fork ties wider. You cant get the plastic wrap off the middle cuts, only the edge cuts that have the plastic over hang. Next I'll try removing the plastic before cutting and see if that is successful.

Mark


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Imperial said:


> my only question is - does it leave residue on the the forks ? and if it does, is it easy to clean off ?


leaves no residue


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice!, I use a tape method.. which is much cheaper. Your way seems like it does the job... if you like taping rather than "traditional" methods .. check out this thead http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17420-how-to-use-cotton-tape-to-attach-band-sets-to-your-pouch-and-fork/

LGD


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

i also use tape. self-vulcanizing rubber tape. it's pretty simple as it only bonds to itself and the end result is rubber. the main problem is that it's black.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Sounds interessing!!!*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good tip. I had not heard of this stuff before. I will have to check it out.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I bought a roll several months ago, put in my clutted little shop, and forgot about it. Thanks for the posting, reminder, I'll be using it this weekend.

Al


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]

on rubber tape. it's excellent for wrapping other things and two or three layers will do but if there's going friction it will deteriorate so you need to put a few more layers on. it's resistance to abrasion is also brand depended so you'll have to try and see. 10m (33ft) is about €8 here now depending on the width. i did come across some brands that are 3m for €10 on 2" wide rolls. don't pick up a very wide tape. 
i usually cut as much as i need off the roll, stretch enough on the end to go around and stretch the rest as i wrap. for bands a couple of inches is more that enough. 

i find it great for quick and not-permanent setups but it gets more rigid than i like for long-term use
[/background]


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i have some of this in the cupboard at home and have before messed around with it and it sounds that it does do the job OK but does it not just make more sense to use your old bands?


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> i have some of this in the cupboard at home and have before messed around with it and it sounds that it does do the job OK but does it not just make more sense to use your old bands?


Yes, it makes more $ence to use old bands. You just cant stop some people from tinkering and experimenting, trying new stuff, attempting to find an improvement. This is having fun trying new stuff, that's all.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tinkering and experimenting is a big part of the fun! I hear ya MAV,


----------

